# Riding in shorts



## smrobs

Last time I tried, I got blisters on my legs so I don't try anymore . Bareback, it's okay but saddle is bad news LOL.


----------



## corinowalk

I went out on a long trail the other day in just shorts and considering the humidity around here, I will be riding in shorts alot more! JSB, I know whatcha mean with the posting...but I gave that up a while ago! I need to get some decent riding shoes...im sure I looked like a huge goon with my electric white legs and lace ups. You can catch that look in the next issue of Vogue.


----------



## A knack for horses

A forewarning - MAJOR saddle sores can occour if you do it to often. I've seen my friends get terrible blisters. Cowboys wear jeans for a reason. and if you are adiment about riding in shorts Try kapris or pants that hit around your knees.


----------



## Tennessee

I wear shorts when I ride horses, but for some reason I don't rub near my thighs, but I rub very bad around by calves, so I have a pair of half chaps.

So, picture a girl in short shorts, a tank top, brown boots and black half chaps. Yeah. I don't look like an idiot at all.


----------



## corinowalk

LOL...I felt that way too...but I was cooler and my jeans werent sticking to my legs so it was worth it! As far as saddle sores, Ive never had one. When I was younger, all i rode in were shorts (unless i was showing ofcourse) and never once did i get a blister. I ride western and have a plain, no tooling saddle. Im kind of confused where you would get a blister?


----------



## KatieLady

i do it all the time. just do it more, you wont even notice.


----------



## smrobs

Corino, you were very fortunate. I usually ended up with a blister on the inside of my knee, though it would wear my thighs and calves raw too (of course this was in a fully tooled saddle, I never even thought about that). Plus, the horse I was riding at the time wasn't the smoothest traveller LOL.


----------



## corinowalk

Luckily, Nico is smooth as glass. That saddle has saved my hide more times than I can count! Everyone thinks its plain, I think its functional! The worst I ever got was a rash on the back of my calves from horse sweat. Ill have to try again tomorrow and ride a bit longer...I have more padding now but thats not always a good thing...


----------



## payette

Not english! (unless you're lots tougher than me!) Bareback is not bad!


----------



## kmacdougall

The odd time when I'm praying no one will show up and see such a monstrosity I'll ride in shorts under my full chaps.. Which is surprisingly very cool. Plus no sores!


----------



## barrelracer892

I like to wear shorts when I'm riding bareback. Not with a saddle though, I'm afraid it would rub me raw!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

A good forewarning--the stirrup leathers and stuff pinch and major saddle sores occur. I'd rather wear breeches that wick away moisture, or even some white tights--it's not sticky but it's not going to hurt you as much.


----------



## Sunny

Shorts in Western give you huge strawberries on your inner thighs, shorts in English makes you sore on your calf because the leathers pinch like crazy! I hate riding bareback in shorts because it makes me chafe! And it covers your butt and legs in horse hair. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk

How short are your shorts sunny! Im 30 and wear age appropriate shorts so more like bermudas than shorty-shorts. The only place I get bruises is on my very inner thigh. I get those when I ride in jeans...its just from getting blasted around!


----------



## Tennessee

corinowalk said:


> How short are your shorts sunny! Im 30 and wear age appropriate shorts so more like bermudas than shorty-shorts. The only place I get bruises is on my very inner thigh. I get those when I ride in jeans...its just from getting blasted around!


I wear short shorts in my Western saddle (aka they come above my thighs) and I haven't had a problem.


----------



## mls

They do make covers for western and english saddles.

Check out endurance tack:

Running Bear Online Shopping=


----------



## iridehorses

kmacdougall said:


> I'll ride in shorts under my full chaps.. Which is surprisingly very cool. Plus no sores!


I've often wondered how that would feel!

Yesterday was the first time I ever tried riding in shorts. It's been so hot and humid that yesterday, when I went out to work with the new gelding, I had no intention of mounting up I ultimately did. It wasn't bad at all! Fortunately my saddle is relatively plain, the leather is very supple (see avatar), and Cash is pretty smooth gaited.


----------



## ilovetoride

*yes to shorts*

I ride in shorts all summer. I used to get bruised up on the inner calf, but i have a new saddle now and it is no problem. It is too hot here in summer to ride in jeans.


----------



## kmacdougall

iridehorses said:


> I've often wondered how that would feel!
> 
> Yesterday was the first time I ever tried riding in shorts. It's been so hot and humid that yesterday, when I went out to work with the new gelding, I had no intention of mounting up I ultimately did. It wasn't bad at all! Fortunately my saddle is relatively plain, the leather is very supple (see avatar), and Cash is pretty smooth gaited.


Yeah, one thing I would say is to ride in jeans under them for a WHILE (the jeans moving against the suede makes the suede a lot softer then just new chaps. Mine are full grain leather and suede on the inside. I find they're pretty good to ride in in shorts!


----------



## apachiedragon

I ride western in shorts a LOT in hot weather, have even been known to ride in a bathing suit occasionally around the farm. (shh don't tell, it's NOT a pretty sight). But never in English. When I was younger I had holes eaten in my calves by my english leathers while trying out a new jumper for a friend. I wasn't dressed for it, but she was terrified of the price tag, and wanted another opinion. Still have scars many years later.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

I like to ride in shorts, but a few times my stirrup leathers have cut into my legs, so I wear half chaps with them. It's still enough exposed skin to keep me cooler, so it's good enough.


----------



## barrelracer892

Sunny said:


> Shorts in Western give you huge strawberries on your inner thighs, shorts in English makes you sore on your calf because the leathers pinch like crazy! I hate riding bareback in shorts because it makes me chafe! And it covers your butt and legs in horse hair. XD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Totally agree with you on the horse hair part! It's pretty nasty! I have to take a shower right after I ride and wash my shorts separate from everything else, so I don't do it that often. It's never chafed me, however. I would like to get one of those little bareback pads and see what those are like. Never tried one before. It seems like a good way to prevent "bareback butt." Haha!


----------



## Sunny

^^ I've always wanted to try a bareback pad! I've never seen one in person, but those little "girths", or "cinches" they come with, look kinda sketchy. They look like they'd break if you tightened them too much. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk

They arent worth the money. If you find one used, they can be nice for a difference but I dont see a big difference. If I want something to sit on with stirrups, ill toss a saddle on!


----------



## Tennessee

corinowalk said:


> They arent worth the money. If you find one used, they can be nice for a difference but I dont see a big difference. If I want something to sit on with stirrups, ill toss a saddle on!


I disagree. I think it depends on the quality of the pad that you get.

I use mine all of the time and it keeps the hair off of me.


----------



## apachiedragon

I love my El Companero, but it wasn't cheap. I got it at an expo years ago. It has billets so it uses a regular western girth. Try borrowing a bareback pad before you spend the money, so you'll know beforehand.


----------



## MaggiStar

I rode in shorts the other day. Word of warning NEVER try to post and jump in shorts on an english saddle!! All my claves are bruised!

Sooo the last three days iv just folded a nummnah up and schooled bare back its getting very comfy up there im a covert!!


----------



## Indyhorse

I don't ride in true shorts during the summer, because I don't like to peel myself off the saddle at the end of a ride. It's super humid here and sweating is a fact, not an option! But I ride in capris frequently in the summer. I've never had a problem with bruising/sores - but my saddle looks very similar in appearance to Iride's.


----------



## justsambam08

Wow, I never expected this thread to get to three pages. Go me!

Anyway, I normally ride in jeans, jeans are like my staple clothing....I own two pairs of shorts, and one of them doesnt fit  Even in 100 degree weather I have long pants and boots on and it doesnt bother me in the slightest.

I've thought of wearing maybe a pair of sweatpants that you can work out in before, but my fear is they'll make my butt look horrible, lol.


----------



## Sunny

^^^ Hahahaha. I luuurve sweatpants. I have 3 pair that I wear constantly. I even ride in them in the winter. XP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corinowalk

I could post a picture of myself riding in sweat pants but you would immediatly nominate me for the biggest loser. I am no tiny girl but riding in my sweats makes my butt look GIGANTIC!


----------



## apachiedragon

lol, i ride in stretch pants all the time. they are so much more comfy than riding pants!


----------



## roro

No, I would never wear shorts when I ride. To me it seems classless, lazy, and inconsiderate.


----------



## Tennessee

roro said:


> No, I would never wear shorts when I ride. To me it seems classless, lazy, and inconsiderate.


How is it ANY of those things? 0.o


----------



## corinowalk

roro said:


> No, I would never wear shorts when I ride. To me it seems classless, lazy, and inconsiderate.


 
Sweet! If wearing shorts makes me classless, lazy and inconsiderate, what makes you have class, ambiton and consideration? Breeches?


----------



## SouthernComfort

I ride in shorts all the time! Not short-shorts, more like mid length. I've never had a problem with rashes. It gets way hot and humid here, and wearing pants is just very uncomfortable. The heat index is 110 today.


----------



## Sunny

SouthernComfort said:


> The heat index is 110 today.


 Our's is 100 today. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roro

Tennessee said:


> How is it ANY of those things? 0.o



I believe you misinterpreted that post. My words were 'to me it seems' not 'they are'. I therefore cannot answer your question as it is not related to what I said.


----------



## Tennessee

roro said:


> I believe you misinterpreted that post. My words were 'to me it seems' not 'they are'. I therefore cannot answer your question as it is not related to what I said.


Or you can stop trying to sound smart and answer my question.

How is it lazy, inconsiderate, or classless?


----------



## roro

Tennessee said:


> Or you can stop trying to sound smart and answer my question.
> 
> How is it lazy, inconsiderate, or classless?



As I stated, I cannot answer it. It would be irrational to say that riding in shorts IS lazy, inconsiderate, and classless. I stated that it _seems _lazy inconsiderate and classless_ to me._ There is a very large divide between opinion/taste and fact.


----------



## Tennessee

roro said:


> As I stated, I cannot answer it. It would be irrational to say that riding in shorts IS lazy, inconsiderate, and classless. I stated that it _seems _lazy inconsiderate and classless_ to me._ There is a very large divide between opinion/taste and fact.


But my question is WHY does it seem that way?


----------



## Silvera

I ride western and bareback in shorts. I don't wear short shorts anytime so riding for me is in shorts that go to just above the knee. Where I am it can get really hot and humid so jeans are not fun, especially since losing weight. Most of my jeans are to big in the legs so rub the inside of my knee something fierce


----------



## smrobs

Those of you considering bareback pads, do not buy one with stirrups with the intention of using them, please. You can make your own out of an old english saddle pad or even a towel. Just anything too keep your legs from being in constant contact with the hair and sweat.


----------



## apachiedragon

Yep those bareback pads with stirrups are dangerous, and honestly, what's the point? If you need stirrups, use your saddle, lol.


----------



## smrobs

Yep, what I use is an el cheapo english pad that came with my el-cheapo english saddle. I also made an improvised overgirth just to keep it more in place. The whole thing probably cost about 15 bucks.


----------



## roro

Tennessee said:


> But my question is WHY does it seem that way?


Depends on who you ask.


----------



## haviris

She was asking you!

I guess I can see why it may be seen as lazy and classless by some (it's not by me, but everyone has their own idea about what class is), I don't care if someone sees me that way, I don't really care if someone thinks I'm classless, and honestly I work every hard for the small amount of time I have to ride each day and I'm not going to waste it changing (into uncomfortable clothing), I don't have 'special' clothes for pleasure riding, I generally wear what I have on, and what I'm comfortable in while riding. And yes I do ride in shorts quite abit, because it's hot out and I want to be able to enjoy my ride. My saddle very comfortable in shorts, although yesterday I borrowed one that wasn't.

But I'm not at all clear on who it's being (or seems to be) inconsiderate to???


----------



## AlmostThere

Funny this thread came up. 

I just tried out riding in shorts for the first time ever (I'd always had it drilled into my head that the appropriate attire for horseback riding is pants, and it only occurred to me a few days ago to challenge that long held wisdom :wink.

Turns out my saddle is not as comfortable as Iride's :shock:. At a walk it was fine, as soon as I picked up the trot I realized my error. I might try again some other time if I ever decide my boy is safe for bareback riding, but never again with my current saddle. It hurts :?.


----------



## barrelracer892

I don't get the point of the bareback pad with stirrups either! Seems like it would be kind of weird and awkward to ride in. Then again, I've never tried it. I like the idea of having a pad with a girth around it so it won't slip back and it'll keep your butt clean :] 

smrobs-- That is awesome! What did you use for the overgirth?


----------



## Tennessee

roro said:


> Depends on who you ask.


I'm asking you.



Duhhh.


----------



## HorseRiderJC

one time i rode in shorts when i tryed to get off i cut myself and it hurt cause i was so sticky!


----------



## smrobs

barrelracer892 said:


> smrobs-- That is awesome! What did you use for the overgirth?


 Thank you. I actually had a couple of those really cheap english girths. one was padded and the other was just one of those cloth ones. I cut the buckles off the cloth one and cut 'billets' into it. Then I just put those through the buckles of the other girth. The only problem was that unless I put it in just the right place, the buckles would end up under my legs and rub.


----------



## roro

Tennessee said:


> I'm asking you.
> 
> 
> 
> Duhhh.



How unfortunate, I lost the mood to respond to the question as I do not like your tone. Good evening


----------



## Tennessee

roro said:


> How unfortunate, I lost the mood to respond to the question as I do not like your tone. Good evening


Nooo. More like you just wanted to come up with something different from everyone else and try to sound snooty.


Good try though. 

And good evening, yourself.


----------



## roro

Tennessee said:


> Nooo. More like you just wanted to come up with something different from everyone else and try to sound snooty.
> 
> 
> Good try though.
> 
> And good evening, yourself.



Funny how you should say that, as it's quite incorrect.


----------



## kmacdougall

roro said:


> Funny how you should say that, as it's quite incorrect.


No offense Roro, I really respect your posts and think you're a great contributor, but in my opinion you did come off as snotty and then wouldn't justify your answer.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Jessskater

I do, but only bareback. When I ride in shorts in a western saddle, the inside of my knee rubs on the saddle and it feels kinda like road rash.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I live in capri style shorts all summer, the ones just to the knee or slightly below. I ride Western, so I do ride in them when it's SO hot that pulling my breeches on in a 40 degree barn is just about physically impossible. They're long enough only my lower calf is touching my smooth stirrup fender, so it doesn't bother me at all. I have nice breathable synthetic half chaps, so if I ride English, I'll throw those on over my shorts and then I'm REALLY stylin'! :lol:


----------



## Brighteyes

I love riding in shorts! I do this all year round. 95% percent of the time I ride, it is in shorts. I just put on a pair of half chaps and I'm good to go.


----------



## x Bustie and Alli x

I have never ridden in shorts but SO many times I wish I had- hot, sweaty blurgh! jods and jeans just aren't so good when its hot!!! 
Although the amount Bustie wiggles around at the moment its probs just as well I don't ride in shorts cz I would have no skin on my legs left!


----------



## bsms

I'll just add that the ancient Greek warriors rode bareback...and bare butt, too! :shock: :shock: :shock:

But this 53 year old guy only wears shorts when jogging in the desert where no one can see me. Like spandex, shorts are a privilege, not a right...


----------



## cowgirl27

I got a blister on the inside of my right leg riding in jeans. I don't think I was riding correctly because I've ridden several times since and haven't gotten another one since.


----------



## Horsef

English saddle in jeans but without chaps - my calves looked like they were slashed with a knife. I can’t even imagine doing that in shorts. Maybe it was just the saddle.


----------



## mmshiro

Horsef said:


> English saddle in jeans but without chaps - my calves looked like they were slashed with a knife. I can’t even imagine doing that in shorts. Maybe it was just the saddle.


Nope, I got excited yesterday and forgot my half chaps - same outfit as you otherwise - instant regret.


----------



## bsms

Odd. While this is a vampire thread (my post above was made in 2011)...Australian saddle in jeans:








​ 
Had 2 Bates English saddles. Both sold now, but I rode them in my Wranglers without any rubbing or problems. Years in the Aussie, using English stirrup straps, never an issue at all. But shorts? NO THANKS!


----------



## Avna

Tennessee said:


> How is it ANY of those things? 0.o


I can see the 'classless' as that is pretty subjective and nobody can really say it's classy, right?


----------



## Kalraii

Avna said:


> I can see the 'classless' as that is pretty subjective and nobody can really say it's classy, right?


I can't help but giggle - was very confused as the thread is from 2010. When was these forum created coz holy that was so long ago


----------



## Avna

Kalraii said:


> I can't help but giggle - was very confused as the thread is from 2010. When was these forum created coz holy that was so long ago


yeah, maybe time to retire it. Many summers have come and gone....


----------



## jgnmoose

Why would you do that?


----------

